

Using Git as a versioned data store in Python - baha_man
http://www.newartisans.com/blog_files/git.versioned.data.store.php#unique-entry-id-69

======
zach
Was thinking of making a file system notification observer to auto-add changed
files to a git index on an external drive or server. Like Time Machine on a
micro scale.

It would be handy in a game development context for artists, who often edit
scores of assets at a time and chafe at programmer-style version control.
Thoughts?

~~~
blogimus
Do you mean something like TortoiseGit, if you were in Windows?

~~~
maw
Probably not. Does TortoiseGit commit every time a file changes?

~~~
blogimus
TotoiseGit, as far as I can tell, is still in the discussion and planning
state, but it is the natural progression of TortoiseCVS and TortoiseSVN. They
are effectively plug-ins to the Windows Window Explorer (not to be confused
with Internet Explorer). You can see the state of files by the icon's color or
shape. You can right click files or folders to perform version control
functions. the nice thing is that the application can be run from the file
system browser. GIT, of course, follows a different paradigm, but I imagine
the UI to the user to be very similar.

~~~
maw
That's something pretty different, then. TortoiseGit is—or would be—a UI for
git. Same idea as Tortoise SVN. The OP was talking about something quite
different.

